# another update another broken link



## sv01 (Oct 30, 2015)

What's going on vpsboard?


1st update link to latest post gone (few week/month ago)


2nd update link to /activity gone (few day ago) replaced with discovery content, when you use mobile to browsing vpsboard you'll know how hard to find latest post, do you really need to change URL every time there's update on vpsboard?


and what changes on the next update ?


----------



## MannDude (Oct 30, 2015)

Where on the website is the link to /activity shown? I'll report it to IPB if it hasn't already been.


----------



## drmike (Oct 30, 2015)

This update version has been good from my end...  I like logged in new stuff up top of the site.


I fear we are in this sea of change with IPB... they make entirely shitty software and keep bulldozing shit just cause.... These features should have been the major release, not the busted junk months back.  My rant is about IPB and lack of QA, lack of planning, lack of common sense.  


Sorry this shitware was chosen.  Someday, perhaps, it will die in a fire (IPB software).


----------



## drmike (Oct 30, 2015)

Yeah more busted...


I like the Unread Content on the top nav area... However it is busted. Here is how...


Get in there and see some like Cess Pool thread get commented and show on that list. Long thread.  So you see the most recent comment in excerpt.   Click on it and well, instead of going to place in that thread where that comment is, it drops you on the main thread page #1.


These IPB folks... ahhh  where are the EMOJIS?  I need a middle finger one for them.


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 30, 2015)

They broke the search too. Can't believe they changed just every single URL paddern...


----------



## MannDude (Oct 30, 2015)

drmike said:


> Click on it and well, instead of going to place in that thread where that comment is, it drops you on the main thread page #1.



Will report to IPB



wlanboy said:


> They broke the search too.



I'm rebuilding the search index now... may take a few hours to complete. Search was working just fine before the update even with the discontinuation of Sphinx support.


----------



## drmike (Oct 30, 2015)

drmike said:


> Yeah more busted...
> 
> 
> I like the Unread Content on the top nav area... However it is busted. Here is how...
> ...





Here is that busted link thing for this:




 The cesspit / chat thread.



k0nsl replied to xBytez's topic in The Pub (Off topic discussion)




 


 14 hours ago

 

 966 replies


So both of those go to PAGE #1 of the thread... no last comment ID or anything... 966 replies = a ton of pages... lost people.. I can find my way in like 2 clicks, others are going be lost in space - well some.  Ticket these inept programmers on this one... half baked...


PS: I hate bitching and don't want Mann feeling bad.  Not his fault.  IPB's own brand of insanity...


----------



## MannDude (Oct 31, 2015)

drmike said:


> Yeah more busted...
> 
> 
> I like the Unread Content on the top nav area... However it is busted. Here is how...
> ...



That's fixed, at least temporarily. IPB hasn't responded to my bug report yet but it's been mentioned by others. I had to change some stuff manually but it should be good now.


----------



## drmike (Oct 31, 2015)

That was a super fast fix for them on unread    Works


----------



## MannDude (Oct 31, 2015)

drmike said:


> That was a super fast fix for them on unread    Works



_They_ didn't fix anything. I reported the bug, as did others. IPB commented on an earlier report that it wasn't a 'bug' and that shit was working as intended.


Someone from the community brought forward the fix. IPB thinks it's fine as is.


----------



## MannDude (Oct 31, 2015)

Search is fixed now too. @wlanboy, I think you were the one who brought that up.


IPB still hasn't issued a fix for this but it appears that by default the minimum length of the word(s) added to the search query had to be greater than 3.


Changing the value of minLength in the line below to '1' fixed it. Fuckin' IPB.


```
public static function termAsWordsArray( $term, $ignorePhrase=FALSE, $minLength=3 )
```


----------



## drmike (Oct 31, 2015)

MannDude said:


> _They_ didn't fix anything. I reported the bug, as did others. IPB commented on an earlier report that it wasn't a 'bug' and that shit was working as intended.
> 
> 
> Someone from the community brought forward the fix. IPB thinks it's fine as is.



Hahaha, what a bunch of fucktards... so they push new code, it busts stuff... but no bug...


PERMA BURN: Never use IPB.


----------



## joepie91 (Nov 1, 2015)

Custom-developed forum software is starting to look more and more attractive.


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 1, 2015)

joepie91 said:


> Custom-developed forum software is starting to look more and more attractive.



As long as it has only one "customer". If it becomes popular more and more incompatible feature requests are coming.
Noone dose feature branching so it will end in a "make all possible" feature-f*cking bloat software.
Hardest part of software development is feature handling (customer handling). It all fails before you start coding.


----------



## sv01 (Nov 1, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Where on the website is the link to /activity shown? I'll report it to IPB if it hasn't already been.



I don't remember, I've that on my bookmark.


----------

